# First time ever I saw your face



## Rob (Jan 4, 2022)

before Christmas me and my friend Giulio (Cbass player) went in a small studio near my house and recorded some of the now out of fashion jazz standards and other stuff. We had good fun doing it and the result is free to listen to on Bandcamp, here's the link:


----------



## lux (Jan 4, 2022)

very nice Roberto. Buon anno!


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2022)

lux said:


> very nice Roberto. Buon anno!


thanks Luca Buon anno anche a te!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 5, 2022)

Thank you for this track, beautiful


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Thank you for this track, beautiful


thank you, Mr Greg! I think you can listen to all of them, clicking on the arrows...


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 5, 2022)

Beautiful playing. Bought! ❤️


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 5, 2022)

Rob said:


> thank you, Mr Greg! I think you can listen to all of them, clicking on the arrows...


Wow, Tom Jobim, I'm in for a treat then  Listening now and lovin it


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Wow, Tom Jobim, I'm in for a treat then  Listening now and lovin it


we tried to treat all pieces with sincerity but also with some humor, so it's not the classical bossa nova... we've been playing together for years and have our way of approaching tunes, I hope you enjoy them anyway. In one case (Stomping at the Savoy) we were holding back the tears for too much laughing, while the guy in the control room who didn't seem to enjoy our humor was staring at us speechless


----------



## re-peat (Jan 6, 2022)

Very nice as always, Rob.
(Albatross-like wingspan of the piano's stereo image keeps distracting me a little though.)

_


----------



## Rob (Jan 6, 2022)

re-peat said:


> Very nice as always, Rob.
> (Albatross-like wingspan of the piano's stereo image keeps distracting me a little though.)
> 
> _


thanks Piet, that's just the natural stereo of the Coles mics, which were positioned right above the hammers... say I should have narrowed them a bit? But now it's too late anyway


----------



## re-peat (Jan 6, 2022)

It’s not something to worry about, Rob. Just me, I guess. I have never been a fan of recorded pianos that fill the entire stereo image. Always sounds weird to me. (I dislike it in sample libraries too and it’s one of the reasons why, many years ago, I abandoned my GEM Promega 3.) I prefer a piano, even one that’s recorded from up close, to occupy, say, a third (or a half, at most) of the stereo field.

Ultra-wide pianos — I’m talking about the sampled variety now — are very annoying to mix as well, I find, cause that perspective tends to distort your 'view' on everything else that’s happening in the music and oftentimes you can't just narrow them down to a manageable width without sacrificing a lot of what makes them sound appealing. (I usually go the M/S-route and then apply some lowpass filtering on the sides and feed a percentage of those Sides into the Mid. But I’m never entirely happy with the results.)

My apologies for these off-topic comments.

I wish you, your family and your fellow musicians and friends a great and healthy year.

_


----------



## Rob (Jan 6, 2022)

no need to apologize, I'm always interested in your point of view on things. 
Likewise I send you and the people you love my best wishes for this new year...


----------



## Tralen (Jan 7, 2022)

Beautiful rendition of the Samba do Avião, Rob.

Happy New Year and cheers from Brazil!


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2022)

Tralen said:


> Beautiful rendition of the Samba do Avião, Rob.
> 
> Happy New Year and cheers from Brazil!


thank you Tralen! I can tell a true Brazilian because of the correct use of accented characters 
A happy and rewarding new year to you from Italia!


----------



## Saxer (Jan 8, 2022)

Beautiful! Could listen for hours...

I love the stereo field filling piano. Reminds me as a child sitting under my fathers baby grand when he was playing.


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Beautiful! Could listen for hours...
> 
> I love the stereo field filling piano. Reminds me as a child sitting under my fathers baby grand when he was playing.


what a beautiful image Saxer... happy new year!


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice work Rob. Some lovely playing and substitutions on some of my favourite standards, 'Stella by Starlight' for example, is quite harmonicaly...well.... stellar.....


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2022)

mikeh-375 said:


> Nice work Rob. Some lovely playing and substitutions on some of my favourite standards, 'Stella by Starlight' for example, is quite harmonicaly...well.... stellar.....


thank you Mike, we have used the original changes on Stella, instead of Miles'... in a way they sound more advanced . If it's the voicings you mean, then those are my extemporaneous inventions... I never play the same chord twice the same way.


----------



## Pier-V (Jan 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> we tried to treat all pieces with sincerity but also with some humor, so it's not the classical bossa nova... we've been playing together for years and have our way of approaching tunes, I hope you enjoy them anyway. In one case (Stomping at the Savoy) we were holding back the tears for too much laughing, while the guy in the control room who didn't seem to enjoy our humor was staring at us speechless


After this comment I HAD to check what this was all about. I really liked what I listened to, needless to say now I'm enjoying the rest, too!


----------

